# ملفات لمراقبة التكلفه فى الموقع مربوط بسحب المخازن والأسعار



## محمود حازم عياد (21 يناير 2010)

إخوانى الأعزاء 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

هذه مشاركه بسيطه لى تحوى بعض الملفات التى تعتبر كبدايه لدراسة كيفية التحكم فى التكلفه ورصد ومقارنة ما يتكلفه البند من خامات ومعدات وعماله فعليه ومقارنتها بالسعر الذى تم التعاقد عليه بدون ال OH. أى DRY COST أرجو أن تعجبكم مع الوضع فى الأعتبار أن النماذج مكتمله بالمعادلات أى بمجرد لأن تضع الكميات المنفذه فى الخانه الخاصه بها وكذلك المسحوبات المخزنيه ستجد أن النتيجه ظهرت مباشرة" وكذلك نسبة ال OVER COST ( سيظهر لديك اللون الأحمر فى حالة العجز مباشرة" موضح قيمة ونسبة العجز

http://www.4shared.com/file/203442846/8cff8fdf/cost_control.html


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (22 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم وجعل ما تقدمونه في ميزان حسناتكم تمنياتي لكم دوام الصحة والتوفيق


----------



## م/ نجم (22 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك , وجعل كل ما تقدمه من علم في ميزان حسناتك 

الملف اكثر من رائع وملم بتفاصيل كثيرة 
ملحوظة : أرجوا من سيادتك إعادة تحميل ملف ( توضيح لعمل نماذج لمراقبة التكاليف )

وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (22 يناير 2010)

أشكركم على هذا التقدير لعمل متواضع مع الوضع فى الإعتبار أنه جارى إستكمال الملف بإدخال نسبة oh ضمن مراقبة التكاليف وكذلك تحويل هذه الملفات إلى برنامج لمراقبة التكلفه وإذا أراد أى زميل التعاون فى هذا العمل فلا مانع لدى ويكون أسم الملف ( موسوعة ملتقى المهندسين لمراقبة التكاليف ) وبالنسبه للملف الذى طلبه الزميل فهذا هو الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2009/86075/1264151069.doc


----------



## mido345 (22 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
جزاك الله خيرا استاذنا العزيز بس في نقطة كنت اريد استيضحها من سيادتكم نسبة الoh 
كذلك نسبة استهلاك العدة وجزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااا


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (22 يناير 2010)

الزميل محمود حازم

اولا عودا محمودا ان شاء الله، لقد افتقدناك حتى اليأس
شكرا جزيلا على الملفات الرائعة
تسلم ونورت المنتدى


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (22 يناير 2010)

أخوان الأعزاء وخاصة" أخى العزيز عبد الرحمن - عمان أشكرك على التحيه الرقيقه وبالنسبه للسؤال عن إستهلاك العده أحب أن إجيبك عن هذا السؤال بإنه من المستحسن فى قطاع التشييد وفى حالة الرغبه فى إسناد العمل إلى مقاولين ففى هذه الحاله يتم التعاقد مع المقاول ( مصنعيات + عده ) حتى تتجنب إهدار العده ولكن فى حالة التنفيذ الذاتى أى أن النجاريين معينين فى شركتك ففى هذه الحاله تكون العده ملك الشركه ويقاس إستهلاك العده بعدد مرات الإستخدام وهى كما يلى :-
1- الواح خشب اللاتزانه( 1" * 4 " ) تستهلك دفتريا" من 5 - 7 مرات إستخدام أى أنك تحتاج إلى إحلال قسم كبير من العده بعد 7 مرات إستخدام ويمكنك أن تزيد مرات الإستخدام وذلك فى الأعمال النمطيه التى يتكرر فيها الأسقف بنفس الأبعاد بذلك تكون ليس بحاجه إلى تقطيع الخشب سوى فى أول سقف فقط وبعد ذلك يتكرر السقف فيتم فك ونقل العده دون تقطيع 
2- ألواح الموسكى ( 2"*4") الموسكى يعتبر من الأخشاب ذات القطاع الكبير نسبيا" لذلك فعدد مرات الإستخدام تزيد عن ضعف مرات إستخدام اللاتزانه فى البند السابق 
3- العروق وهى بأبعاد مختلفه ( 4" * 4" ) وتعتبر أصل ثابت فى الشده وتزيد مرات الإستخدام عن 25 مره ومعظم الهالك لها يكون بالفقد أم تعمد القطع 
لذلك عند تحليل سعر بند الخرسانه فى حالة الشده ملك الشركه يتم حساب تكلفة إستهلاك الشده لكل م3 خرسانه وذلك بمعرفة أسعار أنواع الأخشاب وحساب إستهلاك كل نوع منها وسأرفق لكم دراسه كنت قد أتممتها للمقارنه بين الشده الخشبيه والمعدنيه وكذلك إيها افضل أن تتعاقد مع المقاول مصنعيات وتوفر له العده أم تتعاقد مع مقاول بعدته 
بالنسبه لل over head سيأتى دوره فى التوضيح وسأرفق الملف الكامل للمشروع بعد إستكماله


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (22 يناير 2010)

نظام مراقبة ومتابعة متكامل 
يفيد كل من يعمل في مجال التنفيذ بشكل اكثر من ممتاز

ودوما يحدث الخلل في في تكلفة المشروع الكلية 
بسبب ما يتم صرفه اثنماء التنفيذ على بنود العمل والذي يكون في واد
وتكون ادارة العطاءات التي سعرت البنود في واد اخر 
دون اي ربط بين الادارتين بمراقبة تكاليف بنظام متكامل


سلمت يداك وسلم فكرك وسلم عطاؤك استاذنا م محمود عياد


بارك الله فيك اخي المعطاء

ولا تحرمنا من وجودك الذي نحتاجه جميعا


----------



## محمد مطر (22 يناير 2010)

شكرا لك أستاذنا الكريم وجزاك الله كل خير ...


----------



## Jamal (23 يناير 2010)

بانتظار المزيد استاذنا الكبير محمود


----------



## هلوتس (24 يناير 2010)

جميع المرفقات ممتازة جزاكم الله خيرا ولكن طريقة ربط الاكسيل تحتاج لمحترف لتبسيطها


----------



## M.Mohyeldeem (26 يناير 2010)

محمود حازم عياد قال:


> أشكركم على هذا التقدير لعمل متواضع مع الوضع فى الإعتبار أنه جارى إستكمال الملف بإدخال نسبة oh ضمن مراقبة التكاليف وكذلك تحويل هذه الملفات إلى برنامج لمراقبة التكلفه وإذا أراد أى زميل التعاون فى هذا العمل فلا مانع لدى ويكون أسم الملف ( موسوعة ملتقى المهندسين لمراقبة التكاليف )
> 
> 
> الأخ الفاضل مهندس محمود بارك الله فيك وفى مجهوداتك فى اثراء مجال ادارة المشروعات وأود دون إزعاجكم الإستفسار عن افادتكم بتحويل هذه الملفات الى برنامج لمراقبة التكاليف .


----------



## فانوس العرب (26 يناير 2010)

الغالى العزيز المبدع دوما...تحية شكر واجبة على كل مجهودات مشرفنا الغالى محمود عياد على ما يتحفنا به دوما من ملفات نحن بأشد الحاجة إليها,وإلى سيادتك تحية شكر خاصة منى على مساعدتك لى فى اتصالنا التليفونى بخصوص أستعادة الداتا باز...ودوما منتظرين مشاركاتك المتميزة


----------



## راعي العلم الطيب (26 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خير ا على هذا الملف الرائع و غفر الله لوالديك


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (26 يناير 2010)

أقصد من تحويل الملفات إلى برنامج بإستخدام برامج ال programing مثل الفيجوال بيزك أو الأكسس أو أى برنامج لإن إستخدام برنامج الأكسل إلى حد ما محدود فى عملية ربط الملفات الكبيره وفى حالة إجراء تعديلات أو تحديث للمعلومات سيكون الموضوع مرهق برغم أن النتائج ممكن أن تكون جيده
أشكر الزميل فانوس العرب على كلمته الرقيقه وأنا تحت أمرك فى أى مساعده لا تتردد فى الإتصال وأنا محتفظ برقمك عندى


----------



## مهندس احمدسمير (27 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الملف الرائع وواضح ان حضرتك تعبت فية كتير واخد منك مجهود كبير 
بس انا لية تعليق صغير , كل او معظم محاولات التحكم فى التكاليف فى مصر او فى العالم العربى هى محاولات فردية على برنامج اكسل واحيانا يتم الربط بين برنامج الاكسيس بواسطة محاسب المشروع ونادرا لما يكون فى مهندس مراقبة تكاليف لكل مشروع حتى الشركات الكبيرة مثل اوراسكوم او المقاولين العرب مراقبة التكاليف فيها مشاكل كثيرة وتحتاج مجهود لا يوصف لتجميع المعلومات من مخازن المشروع والمخازن المركزية ومحطات خلط الخرسانة والحسابات والورش والادارات التخصصية الاخرى فى نفس الشركة وغير ذلك من مصادر مهمة. 
وممكن على اخر المشروع المهندس المسئول يجيلة ضغط وسكر من المعاناة اللى بيلاقيها من ناس الفكر العام ليها عايز يتغير ليلائم النظام الحديث لادارة المشاريع ونظام الجودة الشاملة 
وياريت باقى المهندسين ميبخلوش علينا بخبرتهم الكبيرة والنصائح المهمة للاستفادة


----------



## إيهاب النحاس (27 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا أستاذنا م.محمود عياد


----------



## ashraf ashraf ashr (28 يناير 2010)

Thanks alot for your efforts


----------



## Ahmad Shawki (28 يناير 2010)

استاذنا الكبير العزيز اخوانى سبقونى بكل كلمات الشكر لك فمع خالص الشكر والى الأمام دوما ودمت نبراسا لهذا الملتقى ولا تحرمنا من مشاركتك ولو حتى بالرأى


----------



## وليد محمد علي نصار (28 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## عاشق السهر (29 يناير 2010)

لم يفتح عندي الفورشير


----------



## a.assal (2 فبراير 2010)

مشكور اخونا الكريم.........بصراحة برنامج جميل ومشاركة فعالة
جزاك الله كل خير ويا رب التعاون دائما


----------



## sheco_27 (3 فبراير 2010)

مشكور على المجهود الرائع .


----------



## Akmal (5 فبراير 2010)

ألف شكر على الملف الرائع


----------



## الشكر لله (28 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## ابو فدوى و يمنى (1 مارس 2010)

جهد رائع لمهندس لا ينتظر منه الا ذلك لك منى كل احترام و تقدير


----------



## mustafasas (3 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ايمن حسين (28 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا 000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## mohy_y2003 (29 أبريل 2010)

مشكور م حازم علي الملفات وبارك الله فيك وجزاك خيراً


----------



## hanafy_mohamed (6 مايو 2010)

thank youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## decorator (30 مايو 2010)

veryyygoodddddd


----------



## bjalil (1 سبتمبر 2010)

thank you


----------



## mostafa elkadi (8 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير يا بش مهندس محمود وربنا يجعلها فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ALAtheer (16 سبتمبر 2010)

برنامج رائع ومفيد.


----------



## العربي84 (19 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور جداً على هذه الملفات الرائعة مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ياسر نصر (25 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاااااااك الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## عطيةحسن (25 أكتوبر 2010)

الاح محمود حازم 
حمدالله علي السلامة 
و اتمني في يوم من الايام ان نتقابل و نتشرف بمعرفتكم 
و كل عام و انتم يالف خير


----------



## M.Mohyeldeem (27 أكتوبر 2010)

مهندسنا الفاضل لقد كان لموضوعاتكم وفرضكم شعورا قويا فى الملتقى بمدى حاجة التكاليف لبرنامج يربط كل هذه الأمور أثرا كبيرا فى استكمال برنامج التكاليف الذى وددت مناقشته معكم ومازلت أرجو ان يسمح وقتكم بذلك.


----------



## kembel67 (25 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ايمن حسين (30 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## youngyoung (27 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خير الجزاء


----------



## عبد الله هيكل (2 مارس 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا و تقبل منكم صالح الاعمال


----------



## محمد السواكنى (4 مارس 2011)

زادكم الله من علمة


----------



## eng.hasan1672010 (8 مارس 2011)

رائع يابشمهندس محمود ربنا يوفقك اكتر واكتر


----------



## حسام الدين ذيدان (8 مارس 2011)

شكرا ياكريم


----------



## فراس الحبال (12 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا .. لا يجزيكم إلا الدعاء


----------



## المهندس على الصياد (10 أبريل 2012)

شكر لاخوانى المساهمين فى كافة الموضوعات بالمنتدى على الجهد المبذول ........... و انا اشعر فيه بالاخلاص 
شكرا جزيلا و جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## lostlove515 (11 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا وزادك علما


----------



## محمود رجب م (19 يونيو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا وخاصة صاحب الموضوع المهندس محمود حازم
وكنت اريد احدا يفيدني في موضوع Quality control plan حيث اريد نموذج checklist sheet للاختبارات التى تتم على الانشطة وكذالك كيفية اخذ العينات 
وشاكر جدا لمجهودكم


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (28 يونيو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## محمد السواكنى (28 يونيو 2012)

Very good


----------



## ahmedtaza (29 يونيو 2012)

*نماذج لمراقبة التكاليف*

*اخى الكريم لك جزيل الشكر والتقدير*


----------



## emad lashin (1 يوليو 2012)

شكرااااااااااا جزيلاااااااااا


----------



## معمر السمومي (12 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكور اخي العزيز


----------



## teefaah (19 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## loved_boy (28 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## الفرماوي2000 (24 أكتوبر 2013)

موضوع جيد


----------



## هلوتس (29 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## gamalredwing (4 نوفمبر 2013)

thank u very much


----------



## nofal (13 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد19775 (26 أغسطس 2017)

جزاك الله كل خير ملف رائع جدا 
بوركت جهودك م/محمود عياد


----------



## أبونوافل (27 يوليو 2018)

جزاك الله كل خير ملف رائع جدا 
بوركت جهودك م/محمود عياد تقبل تحياتي​


----------

